# What do you ad to your dogs food?



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I buy dog food that has the minimum daily requirements of vitamins and minerals. But I know not every dog is built the same and one dog may digest the food better than another. I find this to be true whether I am using an expensive brand or my usual Purina. That being so I often ad certain ingredients to make my babies happy. 
Here is a short list of things I add every third day or every other day.
Olive oil, codliver oil, spanish rice w/sofrito....lol, left over chicken, and or innerds raw chicken(necks trimmings off the breasts, whatever) raw and cooked beef, bacon or bacon grease , breads, cereal, eggs with shells, apples, and raw or cooked veggies (any kind because my dogs are not picky)
I will use missing link and or ester C and yogurt.


These are foods I often give but not every time and not every ingredient.
I think because of my different additives the dogs get a really nice variety of foods essential fats and bioflavinoids.

Oh yeah I forgot to add once or twice a month I will have them fast for 1 day.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I do olive oil occasionally to add a little extra fat and sheen to the coat. Or sometimes I add water if they've been running around a lot, rather than letting them gorge themselves at the water bucket. Trying to use up the rest of some Solid Gold powdered vitamins, but I probably wont keep up with that because I don't see any real benefit. Largely, I just do either the oil or the water, probably 2-3 times a week.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:Never tried olive oil although I think I will I use it for cooking and it's great for you. I do use omega 3/ daily vitamins and I mix some alaskin salmon oil in with their innova kibble. Seems to be doing their coats a world of good BTW good post


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

I've add a lot of different things over the years, but the one constant has been Plain Yogurt. Just like humans it's very good for the digestive system and it very good for their coat; plus they LOVE IT!!!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

my dog gets kibble he doesnt need "people foods" he gets dog vitamins though nuvet and he gets his omega 3 from nutricoat. i have done my homework and am satisfied with my decisions and i have a healthy happy dog with a shiny coat bright eyes and no health probelms at all


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

My dogs are crazy. They love apples so much they will run to my tree to shake a branch. So when my tree is not in season I buy a bunch of fruit for them. Crazy mutts!They go nuts for my horses grain too. I would have thought they would not care for grain pellets but they are not picky at all. Nasty dogs will even eat horse poop. upruns:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Sampsons Dad said:


> My dogs are crazy. They love apples so much they will run to my tree to shake a branch. So when my tree is not in season I buy a bunch of fruit for them. Crazy mutts!They go nuts for my horses grain too. I would have thought they would not care for grain pellets but they are not picky at all. Nasty dogs will even eat horse poop. upruns:


lmfao yeah mine have gone to eat cat poop out the litter box I had to stop that real fast (gags) the feed I give them Innova has apples in it too :thumbsup:


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I cut out some cat doors to keep the litter boxes in the basement or else my old man would be crunch and munchin them cat poops!


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Elvisfink said:


> I've add a lot of different things over the years, but the one constant has been Plain Yogurt. Just like humans it's very good for the digestive system and it very good for their coat; plus they LOVE IT!!!


I use the natural plain yogurt or cottage cheese.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Sampsons Dad said:


> I cut out some cat doors to keep the litter boxes in the basement or else my old man would be crunch and munchin them cat poops!


Yeah I don't get the deal with that all of the dogs are attracted to the litter box and they will eat cat food if you let them ! Also the cats will go for the dog food very odd LOL...


----------



## trutildeath360 (Sep 1, 2008)

in my boys food ill mix some all natural yogurt and once a week he gets 2 raws eggs..shell and all...he loves them...
thats about it and hes on nuvet vitamins and his coat is shining and he seems to be growing and looking real healthy.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

I feed my boy 1 cup of Innova per day, and the occasional scrap meat/chicken, but not very often. For example, yesterday I gave him leftover ground beef with potatoes, and some Mexican rice. Today, I gave him some raw chicken, and a Hot Link (that I couldn't finish, cuz I was stuffed already, hahahaha). And that's about it. His coat seems to be ok, considering I don't see anything unusual.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

My guys get their dry kibble but I add egg to it once a week if the chickens are lay well they get three times a week. They get cod liver oil too. Mikado gets yogurt on his food. And we use the broth from the chicken and pork on the dogs food. I rarely fry any meat any more I cook most of it in the oven so the dogs get the juice from that.


----------



## keelahsMOM (Aug 14, 2008)

Are raw egg's really good for a dog? Can they get sick from it??? Just asking i have never done it before.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

No I have never had a dog get sick from egg. Yes their coat looks really good when they are on raw egg and I would think that the extra calcium is good for the bones. in te summer and my chicken free range I have to hunt for the eggs it is a race cause the dogs tend to find them first.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

There's some kind of deficiency that a dog can get if they get too many raw eggs. I'm thinking biotin deficiency, but I'm not sure. Egg yolk is very fatty, too. In moderation, they can be good. I personally don't do them anymore because my dogs get a lot of fat and good coat stuff from the olive oil.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

PREPARING EGGS

Here is an article about preparing whole eggs to reduce the effects of the egg whites without loosing too much of the awesome power that is the "Incredible Edible Egg"

It also discusses the biotin issue that Bahamutt reffered too

OR...I have a egg white/yoke seperator that works nicely, and I save all my shells(free range, organic) and grind them up and use that as a calcium supplement...


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I guess this why one should always use the rule of thumb... "nothing is harmful if used in moderation". I do have to fight my dogs for eggs in the summer they seem to know all of the chickens finding spots. hahaha


----------



## tiller222818 (Jul 29, 2008)

All im saying is feed your dog a high quality food and try givin your pooch nuvet plus vitamins every day and you and your dog will be satisfied for life im tellin you!!!


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

In my opinion there is no one food nor supplement that will substitute whole foods.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

As of yesterday, some of mine are getting kelp now. We'll see how that works out.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

tiller222818 said:


> All im saying is feed your dog a high quality food and try givin your pooch nuvet plus vitamins every day and you and your dog will be satisfied for life im tellin you!!!


I agree with you 100% thats exactly what I do NuVet Plus is amazing. I do not add any human foods what so ever NOT needed or healthy


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

bahamutt99 said:


> As of yesterday, some of mine are getting kelp now. We'll see how that works out.


Kelp is supposed to be nutrient dense. I like to feed foods I would eat because I know the results will be fine. I never know about those weird products like deer antler velvet...lol

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Whole foods "human foods" are great especially since I know the food is human grade since it is the same food I cook for my family. My dogs love it and I know they get every nutrient they need.

angel


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

The two things I'm hoping to get out of the kelp are the benefits for pigment and the benefits for thyroid. Priest has some lighter spots on his face -- seems to run in some of the dogs behind him -- so I'm hoping it helps darken those back up again. And I suspect Loki's got a minor thyroid problem. Don't know for sure, and do plan on checking it out when we're able, but in the meantime, we'll see if the kelp does anything for her.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

My red dog, biggie, is on the low normal side of thyroid function and I just had to cut the calories back and he has done well. Here he is going on 11 soon and he is just litle bit lazier than he used to be. I hope it is the same for you.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

bahamutt99 said:


> The two things I'm hoping to get out of the kelp are the benefits for pigment and the benefits for thyroid. Priest has some lighter spots on his face -- seems to run in some of the dogs behind him -- so I'm hoping it helps darken those back up again. And I suspect Loki's got a minor thyroid problem. Don't know for sure, and do plan on checking it out when we're able, but in the meantime, we'll see if the kelp does anything for her.


I did know Kelp helped with thyroid function. I just read a few pages on the net about the benefits of kelp and it look like I going to have to try it on my dogs. Especially for Ms. Tweak she's 10 ½ and at her last full checkup her thyroid function was on the low side. How much are you adding to their diet?


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

It's just a pinch. Supposed to be 1/8 of a teaspoon twice a day. I have nothing with which to measure portions that small, so I just take a pinch between my thumb and forefinger and sprinkle it over their kibble twice daily.

Loki is 5 and only eats about 1-1.25 cups of kibble in a day. From the side she has lots of tuck, but she seems to be getting thick around her ribcage. She also occasionally looks rough in the coat department. Nothing too severe, but the coat/weight issues make me think thyroid. Hoping the kelp will be just enough to help it, because otherwise she's thriving.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

bahamutt99 said:


> It's just a pinch. Supposed to be 1/8 of a teaspoon twice a day. I have nothing with which to measure portions that small, so I just take a pinch between my thumb and forefinger and sprinkle it over their kibble twice daily.


Thanks for the info. I'm going to look into starting both dogs on it soon.

Cheers,
EF


----------



## bw3pits (Sep 16, 2008)

I give my dogs an egg every 2-3 mos not very often, but I put clovite on their food daily. It's a vitamin developed for horses but good for all animals. BTW Sampsons dad love those shoes!


----------



## Luv4PitBulls (Sep 21, 2008)

My dogs get regular dry food (healthiest type, of course) mixed with hot water (not flooded, just with added water). Weekly, they get one egg in this mix of water and dry food. And monthly they get their regular water and dry food as well as a spoonful of canned food.

Oliver oil added in with their mixture of food and water weekly.

Every couple months I'll feel creative and I want to cook, and make a whole meal mixed of carrot, raw, dry food, canned, egg, etc.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

PeanutsMommy said:


> I agree with you 100% thats exactly what I do NuVet Plus is amazing. I do not add any human foods what so ever NOT needed or healthy


I'm curious about two things. First what do you consider "Human or People Food" because you have stated that in both your posts. Do you mean table scraps or something more? Second, what improvements or advantages do you see by giving your dogs NuVet vitamins? I'm always looking to improve my dog's heath and conditioning so all input in very beneficial.

Thanks,
EF


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by PeanutsMommy
I agree with you 100% thats exactly what I do NuVet Plus is amazing. I do not add any human foods what so ever NOT needed or healthy
[/QUOTE said:


> Interesting...is that what I have been missing...lol
> Ignore button rocks out loud.:thumbsup:
> Human food is da debil bobbi buchette :curse:


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Sampsons Dad said:


> I buy dog food that has the minimum daily requirements of vitamins and minerals. But I know not every dog is built the same and one dog may digest the food better than another. I find this to be true whether I am using an expensive brand or my usual Purina. That being so I often ad certain ingredients to make my babies happy.
> Here is a short list of things I add every third day or every other day.
> Olive oil, codliver oil, spanish rice w/sofrito....lol, left over chicken, and or innerds raw chicken(necks trimmings off the breasts, whatever) raw and cooked beef, bacon or bacon grease , breads, cereal, eggs with shells, apples, and raw or cooked veggies (any kind because my dogs are not picky)
> I will use missing link and or ester C and yogurt.
> ...


I was doing this for quite a while. Dog Chow plus B Complex, Fish Oil, Chicken, white rice, yogurt, cottage cheese, egg every other day.... oh and cranberry pills. It just wasn't working out for my pup. The little guy poops out everything and it smells like vomit. He is too skinny, my bandogge is not gaining at the rate that the rest of her litter is, and Sweet Pea is a tad over weight. I switched over to Blue Buffalo, still gonna add the pills and hope to see great results.


----------



## Kane (Jul 22, 2008)

Kane gets dry kibble (blue buffalo puppy) and an egg mixed in every other day.

Riley gets Dry kibble (blue buffalo adult) 1 table spoon of wet and her multi vitamin and an egg mixed in every other day.

Both get carrots and pieces of kibble for treats as well. They absolutely love the carrots!!!

Both of there coats are amazing after starting them on the eggs a while back.


----------



## Maximus146 (Apr 15, 2008)

I give max brewers yeast. It helps with his shedding and he never has had fleas...it's supposed to be helpful with mosquitos for humans as well. They're little tabs..he thinks they're treats.
I'll occasionally give him an egg yolk if i'm cooking and its raw and leftover, sometimes i give him chopped up raw steak or raw bones if the butcher has em. If he's lucky, i'll add some yogurt or cottage cheese to his food once in a great while and he thinks he's in heaven..lol.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

My dogs get fed twice a day. All 3 once a month get 1/3 of a can of wet Candiae with their heartworm medication. Once in a while I will give Phoenix a raw egg, but not Penny, she throws them up. We do on occassion add bacon grease of chicken skin to their bowls. But that is not very often. They do get a lot of bread scraps, from pizza mostly, but that is it. If we have done a really long walk or Phoenix is in training for weight pull or working out he gets a multi vitaimin in his food. I'm so bad my dogs are spoiled. They got ice cream for their b-days.

ANd Penny gets 1 tsp. of karo syrup in her dog food in the morning with her pill for her epilepsy!!


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

um..found some useful things..i didn't know...gee i love this place!
kolby gets all kinda goodies ...of course it's not fed to him at every meal, but he gets fat (both raw and cooked) all kinda meat, veggies and whateva else the kids happen to leave at 'gettin' level' ! *laughs* he also gets raw eggs only 2 at a time tho. and he gets those like everyother week. he's always at my dad's feet when he's cleaning and skinning the kill, which ever it is (squrriel, deer, fish etc..) he loves the duck heads and squirrel tails too!!


----------



## ralford08 (Oct 7, 2008)

My dogs get diamond puppy food when their pups and diamond hi-energy or Ol'Roy high performance when their grown and every left-over scrap we have. I've not had any problems with loose bowels or anything else. They have a shiny coat and are very healthy(maybe too healthy).


----------



## keelahsMOM (Aug 14, 2008)

ok I was told human food is good for your pit? or is this just in opinion? Now im like Lost!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

what human food were you told was "good" for them?


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

yea, i've heard ALLLL kinda things about feeding your dog table food, i've heard it's good, i've heard it's bad. heck, everything now days is bad for us! *laughs* but if we eat it, it can't be to bad for our dogs, rite? that's what i would figure. i mean, i've always given dogs scraps or eggs (i member my g'pa doing this for our boxers when i was younger). *JMO* how could REAL meat or REAL veggies be bad for anyone? human or animal. ? i think it's just personal perference what you want to feed your pup.


----------



## ralford08 (Oct 7, 2008)

I believe if your dog likes it and it doesn't harm them then it should be ok. I give my dogs all kinds of scraps and it hasn't hurt them.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

well somethings that are good for us are not good for dogs for an example grapes...good fo us but can be toxic for dogs...i will see if i can find a full list of these and i will post for you. meats cooked for people sometimes have seasonings that are harmful to dogs now if you want to give your dog a raw diet then the meats can be great same with veggies. i will look for the full list and post soon!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

alright like i last posted i would find a more complete list that even explains why the foods can be toxic and what to look for if they do ingest these items. COMMON FOODS THAT ARE HARMFUL OR EVEN FATAL TO DOGS - Chinaroad Lowchens of Australia hope that helps clear some things up


----------



## ralford08 (Oct 7, 2008)

It seems that everything that I've fed my dogs would kill them? Funny thing is I haven't seen any of them flop over and die in front of me from eating fried chicken and mashed potatoes so I'll keep on feeding scraps and table food. I've had dogs all my life and they've all been fed scraps and it hasn't hurt them yet so common sense tells me if it hasn't hurt them then it will be aok. Maybe I shouldn't eat fatty foods either or I could die of a heart attack!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

thats actually the point eating bad food over time is going to take a toll on your body and the same with them. of course its not saying if they eat certian foods every once in awhile your dog will fall over and die its saying in large amounts your pet could be in danger of certian side effects. your welcome to continue feeding your dogs whatever you want they are your dogs  just knew of the list of toxic foods since a few years ago when i worked for a vets office i had to take a toxicology course. I think that alot of people dont realize once their pet reaches around 10 or so and starts to have some health problems its not always age related but sometimes its related to the foods they were fed over their lifespan. end of my point feeding "scrap foods" or "dangerous foods" in moderation isnt going to kill your pet but just keep in mind moderation


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

ralford08 said:


> I haven't seen any of them flop over and die in front of me from eating fried chicken


*DEFINATELY do not feed cooked bones!* They get brittle and splinter when cooked! and can cause intestinal perforations in your dog oke:

Raw bones are fine


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I add calcium for 1 of my pups daily multi vitamins vitamin E Fish Oil and olive oil. When they are good I will give them each a filet mingon raw but not every day usually every 2 weeks


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

wow Sadie I am gonna send Peanut over to you when you feed raw


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

PeanutsMommy said:


> wow Sadie I am gonna send Peanut over to you when you feed raw


Ok I will make sure to save him some


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

hehehe Peanut says "tank you"


----------



## pimpidypimp (Dec 30, 2008)

I got alot of negitive responses to this post on another board, Its what actually started a group of people gangin up on me, which resulted in me being banned, This post was the beginning of the end for me! All other posts I've submited were highly criticized with a negitive overtone!
Im gonna repost it here, Im open to your opinions and sugestions but please no disrespect!


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Raw meat and bones At least 3 or 4 times a week, got all my huntin/poachin buddys droppin off heads, guts, ribs, fur, hoofs, all that good stuff, My girl works down the road as a waitress, brings home a bucket of leftovers every night, (mostly pizza and bread somtimes spaghetti, stuff like that) I aint too proud to stop of the highway and snatch some roadkill before the game wardens get it. Ya gotta be resourceful at times, espesially in these times! If I have to feed dry dog food I get it at Doller General or I call the phone number thats on the back of every tag of dog food, I tell um I'm not happy with there product and found sonthin ugly and smelly in ther, the'll send you coupons, Really they do, Try it! aint nothin like free bags of dog food, To me thats the best kind. 
My neighbors think my dogs look skinny, Lol so somtimes I find bags of pedigree, At my gate when I get Home, It cracks me up! I have no Idea which neighbor drops it off, But Its all good wit me! I guess they feel sorry, them chewin deer heads all the time, they just dont understand that what I feed, most of the time about 85% of the time Is what dogs are sposed to eat Naturally! My dogs saw through them heads till there aint nothin left but teeth! 
In the winter when all the rabbits come out, I drive around in the back woods wit my 22 out the window, Shoot, grab and haul ass! ( I aint sposed to be around firearms) I eat rabbit! my dogs do too , they get thers whole and raw! Im also teachin them to find and kill ther own , I walk two differant dogs every night out there in the back woods, teachin them how to live and hunt naturally, I feel It hones ther instincs and makes um tougher And thats what they have to be, tough! Im a survivor And My dogs need to be survivors too! there an extention of one's self. 
I personally think one day soon there aint gonna be no Dimond, or Nutro max, Forget about Kirkland perfomance Formula, and Old Roy, cause theres gonna be a famine In the land! If u dont belive me, watch CNN! If u still got blinders on Then u better go ask sombody! Famine thats right! is soon to come in the good ol Land of the free and home of all The miss informed!
My dogs and I are gonna survive it, not just suvive but Thrive, Just as they are at the present time eating all natural/Whats on sale! LOL my neighbors think there skinny? They just dont know! 



That was the post, but back to the thread, I add oil, (salmon oil, wheat germ oil, olive oil, Bacon grease at times, even dirty Fry oil) powdered milk, fruits, veggies, yogert, cottege cheese, freezerburned meat, left overs (as long as theres no onion in it) raw eggs, ground up flax seed, Calcium supliments and Redcell iron suplimet. (the horse version)


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Yeah I can see how you ended up getting banned. why would you post something like that?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I agree I would never tell someone to lie to get dog coupons ... Alot of what your saying is not really good advice and does not make a whole lot of sense ... Somethings are better left unsaid


----------



## pimpidypimp (Dec 30, 2008)

redog said:


> Yeah I can see how you ended up getting banned. why would you post something like that?


The tread was WHAT WE FEED OUR DOGS and I was just being honest, that thread wasnt the reason for the ban, but I got jumped on by people tryin to poke holes in my post


----------



## pimpidypimp (Dec 30, 2008)

I hear ya, Your both right, I guess I asked for it! 
Since you both are moderators/adminitrators, and prolly got your eye on me, I wanna tell u It was a humbling experience, 
I'll try not to stir up a posse out to get me here on your site, 
I wont give out any advice! Im a little to the left at times and got My way of thinkin and doin things. Which wont work for everyone, Just ME! so I'll keep all that in mind whenever I post something, 
I'll Give my opinion freely If asked for one tho, But I will only do it with class and respect


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Your right the thread was about what you add to your dogs diet. I don't see anything wrong with using fresh raod kill if times get really tough I might do the same if the number of rescues goes up. I don't believe in poaching in fact I turn in people who are poaching. The wildlife is for everyone. If you need the food then you should be able to get a license that allows you one more than the limit. I hope that your respectfull to every one on this baord. We are a family here and we don't need any disrepect to any member old or new.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

pimpidypimp said:


> I hear ya, Your both right, I guess I asked for it!
> Since you both are moderators/adminitrators, and prolly got your eye on me, I wanna tell u It was a humbling experience,
> I'll try not to stir up a posse out to get me here on your site,
> I wont give out any advice! Im a little to the left at times and got My way of thinkin and doin things. Which wont work for everyone, Just ME! so I'll keep all that in mind whenever I post something,
> I'll Give my opinion freely If asked for one tho, But I will only do it with class and respect


Good Deal Welcome to GP  I wanted to add that after reading this I think you meant well. But lets try and remember we have to be careful of somethings we say ... Thats not to say you shouldnt contribute to the board everyone has something to offer even if we don't always agree.


----------



## Khymera-B (Nov 17, 2008)

I add olive oil every other day and chunk white tuna about once a week.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

SadieBlues said:


> lmfao yeah mine have gone to eat cat poop out the litter box I had to stop that real fast (gags) the feed I give them Innova has apples in it too :thumbsup:


omg!!! kenya loves horse and duck poo!!! when we go hiking or to the lake, it seems that is her goal to get some poo lmao.


----------



## CwgrlJW (Aug 24, 2008)

pimpidypimp said:


> I got alot of negitive responses to this post on another board, Its what actually started a group of people gangin up on me, which resulted in me being banned, This post was the beginning of the end for me! All other posts I've submited were highly criticized with a negitive overtone!
> Im gonna repost it here, Im open to your opinions and sugestions but please no disrespect!
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## mike jones (Jan 25, 2009)

wild Alaskan salmon oil,get it at petco


----------

